# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΨΑΛΙΔΙ  ΜΠΟΡΝΤΟΥΡΑΣ  ΚΗΠΟΥ -   ΒΛΑΒΕΣ

## mariost

ΨΑΛΙΔΙ  ΜΠΟΡΝΤΟΥΡΑΣ  ΚΗΠΟΥ -   ΒΛΑΒΕΣ
https://youtu.be/45_Vlqr70aU
Στο  βίντεο  αυτό παρουσιάζω  τις  πιο  συνηθισμένες  βλάβες   στα   ψαλίδια μπορντούρας   που  χρησιμοποιούμε  για  την περιποίηση   του  κήπου μας. Στα  επώνυμα  μοντέλα υπάρχει πλήρης  γκάμα  ανταλλακτικών  και μπορούμε  εύκολα  να  τα  επισκευάσουμε  μόνοι  μας.Στα  φθηνά  μη επώνυμα  της  τάξεως κάτω των 50  Ε αν η βλάβη είναι σοβαρή και δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά απλά τα αντικαθιστούμε  χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Το  συγκεκριμένο είναι 16 χρονών  και έχει αλλαχθεί άλλη μία φορά σετ κάρβουνα  και άλλη μία φορά το καλώδιο. Το χρησιμοποιώ   περίπου 2-3 φορές το  μήνα  από άνοιξη ως  και φθινόπωρο με μέσο όρο χρόνου  1,5 -  2 ώρες την κάθε φορά   για  κλάδεμα  χαμηλών θάμνων (λεβάντα,λεβαντίνη,θαμνοκέρασα,ελαίαγνο κλπ)  και   για να δώσω σχήμα σε  ψηλούς θάμνους και κωνοφόρα.

----------


## gianndats

Σ' ευχαριστουμε για τις ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες.

----------

